# Mag D Threading Videos ...



## wquiles (Feb 14, 2010)

First, a little bit about the setup. McGizmo is currently offering for sale these flexible loc-line tripod stalks for sale, and the Al connector with the female 1/4"x20 threaded end was what I selected to hold the camera in this "rig". 

It is a "great" accessory for lighter iterms and small cameras, but since my FujiFilm bridge camera is too heavy for this stalk, I decided to use one of these hydraulic tool holders from Shars/Ebay:







I started by bending and filing and using a dremel tool until I was able to securely attach the adapter to this end:












And this is how the camera looks in position - very sturdy. Of course, I can't take a picture of this setup with my good camera since the camera is the object of the picture, so I am using my iPhone's camera - sorry about the lower quality:











OK, so once I cut the body to length based on the customer's request for battery to be used, the edge left by the band saw must be cleaned up. Here is the raw edge:






Here I am cleaning that edge:






I then cut the area which will be the area for the o-ring, stopping right before the thread starts:






OK, so here is the first video. In this operation I am cutting the relief areas at the start and end of the threads on a D size Mag. Threaded area is approx. 0.350":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNwf1u4euZI

In this operation I am cutting the ID of the area to be threaded to the minor diameter. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ7SfVlL_oE

In this operation I am doing the multiple pases to cut the threads (20 TPI). After this step I lightly polish the threads with a scotchbrite pad:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNv8qdGGf8w

In this operation I am cutting a slight bevel to eliminate the sharp edge and provide the o-ring a smooth transition (you can hear my Eaton air compressor in the background at the end of the video).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsk10WZHvH8

This is the end result after cleaning the threads of oil, dirt, etc.:






Will


----------



## Tom Anderson (Feb 14, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Olef (Feb 14, 2010)

Very interesting and informative, thank you :thumbsup:

Olef


----------



## wquiles (Feb 14, 2010)

You are welcome


----------



## Atlascycle (Feb 16, 2010)

Will, 
What tooling do you use for Threading? ID and OD. and do yo have Al. spec. inserts for them?

If you don't mind me asking.

Jason


----------



## wquiles (Feb 16, 2010)

No, for the internal threading I don't use Al-specific inserts. I use a SECO Snap-Tap Internal Threading Toolholder, which uses custom threading inserts from SECO.

The toolholder part # is: SNR000625-60-16 (5/8" shank)

The Insert parts# is: 16NR AG55 CP500 (TPI range 48-8)


----------



## Atlascycle (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the information Will

Jason


----------

